# Did anyone go to vegas this past spring?



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Just curious as to if any others attended vegas this past february? I know that I'm going back this feb.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

i went, shot not to great for me.. but still placed. the vendor area was lacking of even louisville last year. but in all i had fun


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Nope, will be there next year though.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I've been the last two years. I placed 11th in the male compound cubs (next year I will be in Juniors). If you remember all of those kids running around in gray Corner Archery shirts, that is us!

http://www.azjoad.com/2009/2009_Vegas_Showdown_photos.htm


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I shot pretty bad, but I changed my setup two days before going down. I'm gonna be there this year and my AM 35 will be ready (in the process of tricking out my target rig).


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

N7709K said:


> I shot pretty bad, but I changed my setup two days before going down. I'm gonna be there this year and my AM 35 will be ready (in the process of tricking out my target rig).


Changing your set up that soon is a bad idea. I suggest you don't do that nest year. Most of us JOAD kids were looking at some new stuff before hand (people were practically throwing fat arrows at me to use), but my coach would not let us get anything new about two weeks before the shoot. I think it is a good idea.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> Changing your set up that soon is a bad idea. I suggest you don't do that nest year. Most of us JOAD kids were looking at some new stuff before hand (people were practically throwing fat arrows at me to use), but my coach would not let us get anything new about two weeks before the shoot. I think it is a good idea.


Yeah I know I shouldn't have changed, but I just couldn't settle with my scope. I have gotten this problem resolved, too. I also had to use my hunting arrows which were extremely stiff for my target setup, so that didn't help.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

i've been going since 2007. So much fun! I always shoot freestyle flights for the $$$. I got almost $400 canadian this year!:darkbeer:


----------

